# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Peacock Eels

## aimee

My goldfish recently died so I updated my tank to be tropical (pretty much just added a heater). I am pretty new to fish keeping. 
Tank = Tall 2ft 70L

I bought 6 Neon tetras and 2 peacock eels.

But both of my peacock eels died. and I am not sure why.

The aquarium store guy said that they would eat goldfish flakes - but after 1 day and a half I had not seen either of them even look twice at the flakes so I did some research and went and bought some frozen bloodworms and brineshrimps. So at the end of the second day they had food. One of them ate - but not much and the other started looking ill. The next day, the ill looking one was dead (I was very sad) :-( , but the other one was looking great.

I had my water tested at the fish store the next day and they said it was perfect.

He was swimming around with the tetras and would go and poke at my last remaining gold fish for fun. (my goldfish is in its own tank, but not because of the eel).

Then about a week after that this eel suddenly (morning was ok, afternoon was bad) started not swimming right. He looked like his tail wasnt moving properly and all his thrust was coming from the  front half of his body. He just got worse from there, he was resting on his back or side and wasnt burying himself anymore. then about 4 days after he stopped swimming properly he died :-( . I had a close look at his skin when I got him out of the tank, and it looked ok, and he was still slimy.

I did some more research about the peacock eels and have found that you probably should have sand for them. I dont have sand, but I do have very fine gravel.

I think that the first one died from stress - from going to a pet store, then into a new tank and not having food for a couple of days, and probably not being able to burrow easily.

But I am not sure about the second one. Any ideas? I think he might have injured himself.
Because I would really like to get another one.

Also, do you think it will be ok in my 2ft tank?
Another question, which may sound terrible, but I am curious: If he did scratch himself and got an infection, how long would it normally take to die if left untreated?
One more: how can you tell if he has scratched himself?

PS. all the tetras are fine.

---------------
Lessons learned 1) Fish shop guy a.)cares slightly more about money than the welfare of the fish he is selling. b.)did not know diddley about peacock eels
2)Never take advice from a fish shop guy you dont know.
3)Do heaps of research about the fish you are going to buy first. A little bit of research isnt enough.

----------

